# 7'6" Phenix K2 Spinning Rod 3.2oz



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Building myself 3 of these. Hoping to get down to 3oz or less, but I missed my mark on this build thanks to the arbors and reel seat epoxy. Going to look at graphite/urethan arbors to see how much weight that shaves. Also looking at using the SK2 reel seat on the next one though I do like a palm swell. Still, the lighest rod I have built so far. Tried to keep it simple, but had fun with the guide colors since it's a personal rod. Enjoy.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Here are the stats on the build. I have added length markers for 14, 15, 20, 25, 28, & 30 inches. Color coded Orange for Flounder, Red for Reds, and Silver for trout.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

You could save a TON of weight if you just used one light colored thread, like beige(less dye), and cut back on the # of fish measures. I'm just giving ya chit. Looks great!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

LOL! At first I was like "A Ton....really?!?" Yeah, I know a fraction of an ounce isn't really noticable, but I just want to see if I can do it. You don't find a lot of really light 7'6" rods out there. I fished a tournament last Oct, and fished all day with another Phenix (non K2) I have that has a tiger and some dazzle. It's 4.9oz, and by the end of the day my forearm was downright SORE!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks good, Cory!! I think you could definitely do a sub-3oz build on that blank. Crazy for a 7'6"... I like how you have it all broken down... Looking forward to the next ones!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Kyle! The worst part is when the (battery powered) drill die's while I'm working on the cork! I'm not a sooth-sayer, but I see a lathe in my future!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job Doc, keep us all posted on how low you can go. 3.22 not bad on a 7'6".


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Great job! Once you get a lathe you will wonder how you ever built rods without one. Nice.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Captdoc, you did a nice job building a super light rod and making it stand out. For me its always been one or the other. Just in case you don't have that SK2 on hand to weigh, I have a few and I just went out and weighed it for you. My digital scale shows .60oz. I doubt its as comfortable as that seat, but you could easily get under your 3oz goal with it, if I'm reading right. Also, that was with the arbors that it comes with before they are reamed, and I always trim off the threaded section to exactly how much I need for whatever reel I'm using.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words and for the weight on that seat. I picked one up at FTU Sat but haven't put it on the scale yet. I do have a couple of questions.

1) What is the best way to cut the threads? I was thinking with my dremmel tool, but since I haven't done it before is there anything to watch out for?

2) Is there anything I should know about using the graphite or urethan arbors? Is one better than the other (I got both at FTU since I didn't know). 

I plan on using the SK2 seat and putting a cork palm swell inbetween them similar to a rod I saw ClosingTime has posted up a few posts down. Making it light is a goal, but not at the expenses of some comfort. On paper it should be light enough, but I guess I wont know for sure until I have it glued up. Ordered components for Rod #2 Sat and they shipped today. Downsized my choker guide from a 10 to an 8 and went with 5-5.5 guides instead of 6-6's. For no reason other than to see how light I can go and still fish comfortably (key), I'm going to limit how pretty the grips are too on this next one. Should get components this week. This is the last free weekend I have before turkey season (then fishing! yay!). Thanks for all the input and support guys.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I just purchased a lathe last year when I started assembling rods. So, maybe somebody with more experiance could give more advise. You need to figure out how much to cut off first, thats easy enough. Then I use the thickest turning mandrel that will go through it and shim it up with tape to make a very snug fit. Chuck it up in the lathe and trim it off with something like a parting tool or the point of a skew. The edges will try to curl up on you, it really doesn't like to cut clean. I end up trimming the curls off with a razor blade. Perfection is difficult but if your try to do it slow and trim it up nice, nobody will notice it. I do my winding checks out of little epoxy ramps with some black pigment and it covers up anything thats a little ragged. How ever much you need to cut off, start off by cutting half of it and then you will know what your up against. Without a lathe, I'm sure you could use your drill.


----------



## VinceB (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks great! Neat idea with the thread wraps indicating species! We have some guys that have built the 7'6" K2 casting rods down in the 2.6 range! But that is with micro guides, our soft touch split seat! That's pretty darn light for a spinning rod! 

Vince Borges
Phenix Rods


----------



## VinceB (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes we do! In fact, Swampland should have a pretty good shipment of them delivered this week, they may have already received them!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry I erased my question and PM'd instead... Good to know those seats are available!! :cheers:


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Vince, do you have any pics of y'all spinning reel seat? Also, do you have a weight on it? I looked at the Swampland website, but I don't think it's up yet.

Thanks!


----------



## CroakerJO (Mar 16, 2011)

I know it would add quite a bit of expense but Titanium K-series guides will be some 40% lighter than the gunsmoke. The SK2 is a perfect choice.


----------



## VinceB (Feb 22, 2012)

Phenix doesn't actualy have a spinning seat yet so to speak. Just a split trigger seat with a soft touch finish. Swampland should have there's by the middle of next week! From there I'm not sure how long it takes them to update them onto there site!


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice work, Tour Star Split Grip and Pac bay split reel seat will get you under 3oz


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Split seats should be here any day now. They're great looking seats by the way. Won't have them listed on the site foruntil about a week or so after I receive them. Still have to add the Tour Star grips on there too.


----------



## BadBoyCR (Feb 22, 2011)

Go with a split seat. Fuji SKTS. It is already "cut down" as far as you can resonably go. It is also corrosion free. 
Jay


----------

